# bibliothèques c sur mac



## Nessisla (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car je dois programmer un jeu pour mon école d'ingénieur, qui nécessite notamment la bibliothèque graphapp.
Notre prof d'info nous a donné un dossier avec plusieurs bibliothèques que j'ai pu installer sur le pc (j'utilise dev c++ sur le pc)

J'ai eu un Macbook Air à Noël, et j'aimerai l'utiliser durant les cours d'info, ce qui est beaucoup plus pratique que d'utiliser les pcs de l'école qui plantent toutes les minutes...
J'ai donc (en tâtonnant parce que je suis vraiment débutante en programmation sur mac) réussi à installer Xcode et donc d'executer des programmes en C bidon avec gcc.
Cependant, impossible d'installer les bibliothèques du prof. Sur le pc, j'avais glissé les fichiers en .a et .h des bibliothèques dans les dossiers "bin" et "include"... et là je l'ai fait pour tous les dossiers bin et include que j'ai trouvé (XD) et ça n'a rien donné.... il me dit toujours 
"graphapp.h: No such file or directory" donc, soit je n'ai pas tapé dans les bons dossiers (j'ai juste fou$u le b*rdel)

De plus, j'ai vu que dans le fichier de mon prof, il y avait des .dll, format qui, je crois, n'existe pas pour les mac... et quand j'ai voulu les remplacer par dylib (l'équivalent je crois) ça n'a pas marché .
En me relisant, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir fait une cuisine toute cracra...

Que dois-je faire pour pouvoir utiliser ces bibliothèques?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (27 Décembre 2010)

Pour tes problèmes de chemin d'include, je t'invite à lire le mode d'emploi de Xcode ou minimum à faire une recherche vu que la question a déjà été posée. 

Pour les librairies : les dll et autres .a sont des fichiers de codes déjà compilés pour une plate-forme donnée et inutilisables sur une autre. Il te faut le code source pour pouvoir les recompiler pour Mac OSX.


----------



## Nessisla (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse. 
Cela fait une journée entière que je fais des recherches à ce sujet, et  même si je suis effectivement tombée sur des sujets (assez anciens) où la question a été posée, cela ne m'a en rien aidée. C'est pourquoi je me suis autorisée à poster.  J'ai également lu le petit mode d'emploi de 6 pages d'Xcode fourni lors du téléchargement, et cela ne m'a pas aidée non plus, à moins que cela ne soit pas le bon mode d'emploi...

Je vais chercher une autre version de graphapp pour mac alors ^^


----------



## grumff (27 Décembre 2010)

http://enchantia.com/software/graphapp/download/index.html

Premier résultat google sur le site officiel, d'après ce qu'ils disent c'est conçu pour se compiler sur n'importe quelle plateforme.

màj : quoique tout bien réfléchit :



> GraphApp for Macintosh
> 
> Is the Macintosh version ready yet?
> No! Not really. I'm working on a version for the Macintosh, but it may not be ready for some time. I no longer have ready access to a Mac. I have some experimental source code, but I'm not releasing it just yet.



Après y'a les sources, donc si ça tourne sous d'autres unix ça doit potentiellement pouvoir tourner sur mac sans trop de problèmes, au pire avec x11... à quelques surprises prêt, quand y'a des parties graphiques on sait jamais trop sur quoi on peut tomber.


----------



## tatouille (28 Décembre 2010)

grumff a dit:


> http://enchantia.com/software/graphapp/download/index.html
> 
> Premier résultat google sur le site officiel, d'après ce qu'ils disent c'est conçu pour se compiler sur n'importe quelle plateforme.
> 
> ...



GraphApp? http://www.libsdl.org/

franchement il y 'en a certain qui devrait s'abstenir d'ecrire du code + de le poster avec license ouverte...

dit a ton prof de passer sous SDL et de vous apprendre ca et s'il veut pas ecriver a votre directeur pour le faire virer pour incompetence caracterisé, serieusement vous etes dans un process d'apprentissage pas de touillage de merde, GraphApp ne brille que par l'imbecilité de l'auteur.


----------

